# The Return of Heresy



## Jezlad

Well after what has seemed like an eternity I finally feel like we've won the Russian conflict. Before we begin the grand circle jerk I want to apologise for my fucking retarded handling of the sites backups.

The host fucked up when they failed to set up the backups correctly... I on the other hand fucked up even more. I should of checked the backups were running correctly rather than assuming - how does that saying go? Assumption is the mother of all fuckups?

The timing of the darkest episode in Heresy's history (if we pretend the whole Katie Drake has a COCK saga didn't happen) couldn't of come at a worse time. In fact, with the stuff that's going on in my personal life - the new baby and pathetic working hours the timing of this event could be likened to an intercontinental nuclear war 5 seconds before you poke your cock up Megan Fox's arsehole whilst she screams "FUCK ME PLAGUEFATHER - MAKE IT BROWN!" 

Anyway, before I close this prompt message I need two things. Firstly forgiveness for this fuckup and secondly notification of anything that isn't correct (like the buttons I just noticed above the text field I currently type in).

There's work to do.

Onwards.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yay! Heresy hath returneth! I was missing it (my doctor told me to take medication it was that bad!).


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I've noticed on a few occasions that people's avatar's aren't showing up. And the 'advanced reply' box is a little "funky" shall we say - functional, but just oddly coloured...

Anyhow, big whoop for the insane amount of work you've put in. :clapping:


----------



## SonofMalice

Thanks for getting this up and running again! Rest assured that your hard work is well appreciated!


----------



## Jezlad

Avatars will need updating. Any avatar that was added to the site between April and now is gone...


----------



## MidnightSun

Jezlad said:


> the timing of this event could be likened to an intercontinental nuclear war 5 seconds before you poke your cock up Megan Fox's arsehole whilst she screams "FUCK ME PLAGUEFATHER - MAKE IT BROWN!"


...

But yeah, great, the site's back up. I can't begin to imagine the dedication put into bringing us back up again.

Midnight


----------



## Jezlad

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I've noticed on a few occasions that people's avatar's aren't showing up. And the 'advanced reply' box is a little "funky" shall we say - functional, but just oddly coloured...
> 
> Anyhow, big whoop for the insane amount of work you've put in. :clapping:



On this one can you tell me what the icons along the top say?

Is the blogs and club directory link still present?


----------



## Rarka

A colourful message.. I wonder what happens if someone was to flag it? xD

But thanks for getting everything back  You're a trooper!


----------



## Jezlad

Ok I think I figured it out. That page is cached. The editor is working fine here for me.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1294592



> A colourful message.. I wonder what happens if someone was to flag it? xD
> 
> But thanks for getting everything back  You're a trooper!


:laugh:

To whom?


----------



## Okysho

Thank you Jezlad for getting the heresy back up. Don't worry about the lost backups. WE CAN REBUILD!!! Someone get the Adeptus Mechanicus on the astronomican network!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Jezlad said:


> Ok I think I figured it out. That page is cached. The editor is working fine here for me.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1294592


Well the link worked OK, but as soon as I clicked "quote" on your post, I got the same funny graphics. :dunno:

May be just me then...


----------



## Jezlad

I think its on certain threads....

I'll look into it further. That page you're seeing is loading the old style, the icons at the top are removed. I've changed the default style so it shouldn't be loading that page.

Once I've taken the stuff I need from that styles templates I'll delete it. Then it'll be forced to load the current style.


----------



## Archaon18

I now owe you a debt of gratitude for fixing your own cockup. Great example though.


----------



## newt_e

Not convinced the forgiveness is required.

Kudos ('cos I can't do +rep) for getting everything sorted, regardless of why it happened.

Have you checked that the backups are running now (and have you tried to restore one somewhere...)?


----------



## Chaosftw

Its ok Jez, we still love you (no ****). Just glad the site is back up and running! needed something to fill the void during while im working lol.


----------



## Boc

Raise your hand if you're going to rub one out to that Megan Fox line later...

...anyone? C'mon...

Edit: grammarz


----------



## neferhet

Jezlad for president

and, by the way...hand raised....k:


----------



## Midge913

Everything seems to be working just fine for me. The only question I have is about the paid subscriptions: It seems that mine isn't showing up, though I still seem to have Supporter level access. Just a minor thing but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## Old Man78

Boc said:


> Raise your hand if you're going to rub one out to that Megan Fox line later...
> 
> ...anyone? C'mon...
> 
> Edit: grammarz


Already done! But not as satisfying as I thought it would be!


----------



## gothik

no worries Jez, said it on FB and will say it here, you deserve a bloody Knighthood for the work you did...or a permament tab at Bugmans that says never has to pay...well done lad and hope all is well with the new family


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Well done Jez. You, sir, are the F-ing bomb!


----------



## turel2

Nice work Jezlad


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Woot.

And, dare I say it,

Woot.

Superb work Jez. If its forgiveness you need, then you shall have it.

(Though you know you're going straight to hell for that Megan Fox thing, right? There just aint enough forgiveness to go around. :grin

Congrats on the new family member too. Hope alls well. :victory:


----------



## shaantitus

You so totally Rock. Fantastic work jez. To quote Forrest Gump. Shit. It happens.


----------



## Straken's_Fist

gothik said:


> no worries Jez, said it on FB and will say it here, you deserve a bloody Knighthood for the work you did...or a permament tab at Bugmans that says never has to pay...well done lad and hope all is well with the new family


This.

Sir Jez. 

Thank you so much for your hard work and diligence. Best wishes to your family.


----------



## scscofield

Thank you for getting it all back up and going Jez, so far the only hiccup I have found is when I try to mark the forums read via the quick link tab option.

It gives me this msg:

Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Nobody worry, Forum Formula survived the crash!


----------



## Dawnstar

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Nobody worry, Forum Formula survived the crash!


In Soviet Russia, Forum Formula stops YOU! :laugh:



Jezlad said:


> The timing of the darkest episode in Heresy's history (if we pretend the whole Katie Drake has a COCK saga didn't happen) couldn't of come at a worse time. In fact, with the stuff that's going on in my personal life - the new baby and pathetic working hours the timing of this event could be likened to an intercontinental nuclear war 5 seconds before you poke your cock up Megan Fox's arsehole whilst she screams "FUCK ME PLAGUEFATHER - MAKE IT BROWN!"


And this is why I love Heresy 

Superb effort Jez!

Long live Heresy!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Immense amount of work Jez, great to have the site back as a result of your efforts.

Time to get back to work then lol.


----------



## Azkaellon

Jezlad said:


> The timing of the darkest episode in Heresy's history (if we pretend the whole Katie Drake has a COCK saga didn't happen) couldn't of come at a worse time.


....Ok im not even going to ask what the fuck i missed with that.,.......Nice to see someone smack the Ruskys around though.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Here's another heretic thanking you for all that you've done, Jezlad.


----------



## LazyG

I don;t want to be a downer but for all that Heresy si still running on vB 3.6.x. If you don;t keep up to date with the updates then there is still a big risk of russians, Chinese guys, texans, New Zealanders or Inuits breaking the site. There are too many known errors in non-current versions of s/w as popular as vB. I appreciate how much works going into resurrecting a site, but I'd at least look at updates to 3.8 if not 4.x, given things are broken in places anyway.


----------



## Djinn24

Awards are showing up oddly. It is showing up both in the old style and the new style.

No more reputation? I looked around to see if there was an announcement for it but not finding one.

Thanks for working hard Jezlad. I know I have been waiting for Heresy to come back up.


----------



## admin

LazyG said:


> I don;t want to be a downer but for all that Heresy si still running on vB 3.6.x. If you don;t keep up to date with the updates then there is still a big risk of russians, Chinese guys, texans, New Zealanders or Inuits breaking the site. There are too many known errors in non-current versions of s/w as popular as vB. I appreciate how much works going into resurrecting a site, but I'd at least look at updates to 3.8 if not 4.x, given things are broken in places anyway.


Heresy is running on 3.8.7 the latest 3.x.x version.

If you're still running on 3.6 locally its a cache issue. I'm not upgrading to 4 as its awful and we're so close to the release of vbconnect

Every script that could be updated to a later version has been, those that couldn't have been removed. I hate losing functionality on the site so I held back on an upgrade for too long, my attitude was we havent been hacked and we have regular backups so in the event we were targetted I'd roll back a few days upgrade then relaunch. I wasn't aware the backup cron had failed, necessitating a September database and April files merge. I'm not going to cry over a few missing images, the posts are intact which is the main concern. People who are inclined can reupload their images.


----------



## Djinn24

I just rechache and it shows me running 3.6.xx as well.



> Powered by vBadvanced CMPS v3.2.3
> 
> All times are GMT -6. The time now is 02:45 AM.
> 
> Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.6.10
> Copyright ©2000 - 2012, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.


----------



## admin

Ignore that, its a custom template edit. The tanned profiles shows we're on 3.8 :wink:


----------



## Djinn24

Figured that is was a manual edit issue. Any word on the rep system? Was that scrapped?


----------



## LazyG

admin said:


> Heresy is running on 3.8.7 the latest 3.x.x version.
> 
> If you're still running on 3.6 locally its a cache issue. I'm not upgrading to 4 as its awful and we're so close to the release of vbconnect
> 
> Every script that could be updated to a later version has been, those that couldn't have been removed. I hate losing functionality on the site so I held back on an upgrade for too long, my attitude was we havent been hacked and we have regular backups so in the event we were targetted I'd roll back a few days upgrade then relaunch. I wasn't aware the backup cron had failed, necessitating a September database and April files merge. I'm not going to cry over a few missing images, the posts are intact which is the main concern. People who are inclined can reupload their images.


Ah OK, I was fooled by the template at the bottom. I agree on vB4 - its a crappy system and I hate the newer licensing model too. I wasn't wanting to moan at you, I just didn't want you to have to do this again following another hack. If you are on the 3.8.x branch there is no more you can do.


----------



## Serpion5

Azkaellon said:


> ....Ok im not even going to ask what the fuck i missed with that.,.......Nice to see someone smack the Ruskys around though.


Well, to make a long story short, "Katie Drake" has a cock.  


And great work to Jezlad for returning this site to us, just as the mighty Maugan Ra salvaged the Altansar Craftworld from the depths of the Eye of Terror. :king: 

Truly a god among internetzers. :victory:


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

Jezlad said:


> .. this event could be likened to an intercontinental nuclear war 5 seconds before you poke your cock up Megan Fox's arsehole whilst she screams "FUCK ME PLAGUEFATHER - MAKE IT BROWN!"


In a strange way (minus the Megan Fox bit) the intercontinental nuclear war bit is quite accurate. Think Cuban Missile Crisis, Russians, barley avoiding it by about 5 seconds...

It would have been *much* more interesting had Krushchev been secretly screwing Megan Fox at the time, however.


----------



## Azkaellon

Serpion5 said:


> Well, to make a long story short, "Katie Drake" has a cock.
> 
> 
> And great work to Jezlad for returning this site to us, just as the mighty Maugan Ra salvaged the Altansar Craftworld from the depths of the Eye of Terror. :king:
> 
> Truly a god among internetzers. :victory:


Told ya all it was a dude.


----------



## slaaneshy

Good to be back and i'll add some back slapping for sorting the situation out Jez.

2 things i've noticed so far

As a subscriber, I think I should be immune to adverts still? Currently seems to have 4 a page which I never had before.
Also my inbox says i'm full....and I aint! 

Cheers!


----------



## slaaneshy

Ooh standby...the problems appears to be i'm no longer shown as a subscriber on my profile hence the reduced inbox....I assume this can be sorted out as I still subscribe!


----------



## Jezlad

Sure let me know what your paypal transaction was etc in a PM and i'll sort it immediately.


----------



## Shandathe

Azkaellon said:


> Told ya all it was a dude.


Wasn't there for the 'discovery', but I remember the Internet formula, where:

Men are Men,
Women are Men,
and Kids are FBI agents. :mrgreen:

Thanks for fixing things Jez


----------



## Jezlad

Ah man, anyone else getting posting issues now?


----------



## Shandathe

Define 'posting issues'? The fact that it seems to work fine for me probably doesn't help you any...


----------



## Jezlad

Ah guess its ok now


----------



## Khorne's Fist

What happened the rep system? Is it gone altogether? I know in the greater scheme of things like defending the site from further invasions it's a small issue, but damn, I like to think I earned my big chunk of rep. I'm sure others feel the same. If it is gone altogether, is there some way to at least record what members earned while it was in place?


----------



## HOBO

Jezlad said:


> Ah man, anyone else getting posting issues now?


I had issues an hour or so ago, but it's fine now thank god...I thought 'aw shit not again' for a minute there.

I'm happy Heresy is back...is the subscription function working properly? Mine lapsed while the site was down, but I will resubscribe if so. 

Cheers Jez, thanks for your stellar effort (and the admin team as well)...much appreciated.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Aye, 'tis great to see the site back. The fact you've done this as well as looking after the little'un and work ridiculous hours is even more impressive and deserves an even bigger thanks. So cheers Jez!


----------



## Jezlad

HOBO said:


> I had issues an hour or so ago, but it's fine now thank god...I thought 'aw shit not again' for a minute there.
> 
> I'm happy Heresy is back...is the subscription function working properly? Mine lapsed while the site was down, but I will resubscribe if so.
> 
> Cheers Jez, thanks for your stellar effort (and the admin team as well)...much appreciated.


Shoot me a PM with your paypal transaction etc.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Thank you for all your hard work Jez!


----------



## Svartmetall

Khorne's Fist said:


> What happened the rep system? Is it gone altogether? I know in the greater scheme of things like defending the site from further invasions it's a small issue, but damn, I like to think I earned my big chunk of rep. I'm sure others feel the same. If it is gone altogether, is there some way to at least record what members earned while it was in place?


Have to admit I would greatly miss the rep system too, were it gone forever - I've always thought they were a useful way for newcomers to a forum to get a feel for who the veterans of the place were, when encountering a whole new online populace. Plus, it's fun


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Svartmetall said:


> Have to admit I would greatly miss the rep system too, were it gone forever - I've always thought they were a useful way for newcomers to a forum to get a feel for who the veterans of the place were, when encountering a whole new online populace. Plus, it's fun


Agreed. 

And sometimes I like to be a rep-whore and post stuff just to get the points. It makes me feel pretty.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Svartmetall said:


> Have to admit I would greatly miss the rep system too, were it gone forever - I've always thought they were a useful way for newcomers to a forum to get a feel for who the veterans of the place were, when encountering a whole new online populace. Plus, it's fun


I'm sure Jez will be sorting a new rep system as soon as practical.

The problem with the old one it was a weird and frankly unbalanced system. Although this is the second time I and many old hands will have lost all rep/karma (for those of you who don't remember we lost all rep when changing from the old Blue and Orange forum as well) I still feel a better rep system can be found.

This might have to wait a while whilst we fix content and functionality that has been lost or damaged during the recent troubles.


----------



## Kobrakai

Hey guys!

I had a problem posting last night (about 10.30pm UK time), but even the background was plain white and some other things. Hope it works now though!

Cheers Jez, you've done us a great service getting this back up and running!

Looking forward to seeing everyone on the boards once more


----------



## Brother Subtle

Jez, what you've done is simply amazing. I would have given up long ago and let the little Russian win. 

Will we be getting Tapatalk re-enabled? I loved browsing heresy with that.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

So, Jez. Considered going to politics or public relations after that opening post? 

Seriously. Get a job in the BBC complaints department or something. Future generations will tell of the brilliance and hilarity that ensues.

Anyway! Good to be back! Now I can continue the saga of bitterness.


----------



## admin

Yes I just need to reindeer the code.


----------



## Count_the_Seven

Well done, Jezlad. Great to be back!


----------



## Warlord_Winters

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Tawa

Jezlad said:


> The timing of this event could be likened to an intercontinental nuclear war 5 seconds before you poke your cock up Megan Fox's arsehole whilst she screams "FUCK ME PLAGUEFATHER - MAKE IT BROWN!"


Hey! I know that movie! :laugh:


Seriously though, thanks for your mass of hard work Jez!


----------



## noneoftheabove0

I noticed the Combat Calculator won't display results for anything other than shooting. The following message comes up.

"Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '<' in /home/jezlad/public_html/combatcalculator/assaultingresults.php on line 17"


----------



## noneoftheabove0

Additionally, are there plans to move the calculator up to the Sixth Edition any time soon? Also, it could probably also stand to include things like Master Crafted and Rerolls under specific conditions, like rolls of 1 for the new Preffered Enemy, and include a way to have both parties hitting each other during an assault.


----------



## Jezlad

Sorry, didnt close off the PHP when I deleted hackers code..

I'll get in touch with the coder to see about an update.


----------



## Boc

Also for those of you that haven't noticed, Rep is back! It's been reset for all users back to 1 and the max you'll ever be able to award is 1 (this prevents the rampant inflation like what happened with the old system).


----------



## Brother Subtle

Thanks for reenabling Tapatalk. It's the best.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Whooo, rep!

Boc: how are rep rewards going to work for competitions such as HOES? Will there be a designated mod team, of whom a certain number +rep for participation and prizes (i.e. just you for entry, 2 more people rep the 3rd place winner, etc)? Will it be a communal circle-repping thing (ie participants in HOES are obligated to +rep the winner, and encouraged to +rep stories they think should have won or are fantastic)? Or some other system?


----------



## Boc

Mossy it'll still be a set amount, 1 rep for participating, 2 for 3rd, 3 for 2nd, 5 for 1st. Since I can't edit the original post for this month due to some glitches I'll have that explained in the voting thread. The Mod tag-team can handle the higher amounts haha


----------



## Desolatemm

Oh no my rep!


....meh, Heresy is back, who needs rep anyway? I think the new system will work great!

Thank you Jezlad and all other supporters. I missed you guys!


----------



## notsoevil

May already be on the list, but you can't link your sig pic to a thread any more. It just opens up the sig pic in a pop-up instead when you click on it.

Welcome back!


----------



## Bindi Baji

Thanks for all the hard work put in getting things back up,
I actually prefer having a reputation of 1,
and whats more I didn't even have to offend anyone to get it :grin:


----------



## Hellados

I've noticed that some of the oldest names may not know that Heresy is back, can you poke everyones private emails telling everyone it's back?

Also well done on all the hard work mate, it is very much appreciated


----------



## Tawa

Hellados said:


> can you poke everyones private emails telling everyone it's back?


Is this some kind of techno-euphimism.....? :laugh:


----------

